#ubuntu-autopilot 2015-01-06
<rpadovani> balloons, o/ how are you?
<balloons> rpadovani, o/
<balloons> hangn in there
<rpadovani> balloons, if you have 5 minutes, could you take a look to this branch an why it fails the autoland, please?
<rpadovani> https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/bignumber141224/+merge/245362
<balloons> ahh the reboot. i see the issue
<balloons> same thing other branch had. need to account for buttonpress duration
<rpadovani> balloons, I see you just approved the new suite, does it fix the problem?
<balloons> rpadovani, file an ap bug i'd suggest and ask doug5 to fix
<rpadovani> balloons, thanks
<rpadovani> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calculator-app/+bug/1408054
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1408054 in Ubuntu Calculator App "[Autopilot] Need to account for buttonpress duration" [High,Triaged]
<doug5> rpadovani, balloons ok guys, I will take a look tomorrow
<balloons> doug5, i left a comment on the bug about it
<doug5> balloons, saw it, thx
<rpadovani> thanks doug5 :D
<doug5> rpadovani, np :)
<balloons> veebers, meet doug5. doug5 meet veebers. veebers leads ap development
<doug5> veebers, hello!
<balloons> veebers, doug5 has written some tests in autopilot and was keen to hack on the tool itself
<veebers> doug5: hey how's things? (just OTP)
<veebers> balloons, doug5 ah awesome news ^_^
<doug5> veebers, fine, you? you need help on ap?
<veebers> doug5: sorry was in a meeting. Yes contributions are always welcome :-)
<veebers> doug5: Do you have anything in mind or just testing the waters at this stage?
<doug5> veebers, second one :)
<doug5> veebers, up to you to choose something good for me to start with
<veebers> doug5: awesome, so first thing I would suggest is to take a look at the bug list: https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.
<veebers> bug_commenter=&field.subscriber=&field.structural_subscriber=&field.tag=&field.tags_combinator=ANY&field.has_cve.used=&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.affects_me.used=&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_branches.used=&field.has_branches=on&field.has_no_branches.used=&field.has_no_branches=on&field.has_blueprints.used=&field.has_blueprints=on&field.has_no_blueprints.used=&field.has_no_blueprints=on&search=Search
<veebers> doug5: err, sorry for the long link, that's what I use :-)
<veebers> doug5: a nice simple one to get started on and digging around in the codebase would be this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1308330
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1308330 in Autopilot "Autopilot X11 mouse move_to_point implementation needs tweaked" [Medium,Triaged]
<doug5> veebers, ok, I will take a look, thx :) Can I bother you in case of problems?
<veebers> doug5: of course :-) I'm in New Zealand so be aware of timezone differences. Otherwise email is fine too
<doug5> veebers, cool, thx :)
<veebers> nw
#ubuntu-autopilot 2015-01-08
<rpadovani> balloons, autoland of this branch (and only of this branch) fails also after the update of tests :(
<rpadovani> https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/bignumber141224/+merge/245362
<balloons> rpadovani, a fix was made?
<rpadovani> balloons, merged
<rpadovani> https://code.launchpad.net/~acerisara/ubuntu-calculator-app/check-button-pressed/+merge/245690
<balloons> is it in your current mp?
<balloons> the issue is the same
<rpadovani> balloons, yes, I merged it
<rpadovani> balloons, but in another branches there isn't that problem
<balloons> rpadovani, so it's just thayt mp?
<rpadovani> balloons, yap
<rpadovani> balloons, but it's not about the code, because on my pc all tests work
<balloons> doug5, bunosera
<doug5> balloons, buonasera!
<balloons> come stai?
<doug5> balloons, bene, te? ;)
<balloons> bene :)
<doug5> balloons, :)
<balloons> did you get a chance to play with autopilot? I saw you spoke with nikola and helped him
<balloons> just wanted to check in and see how things were
<doug5> balloons, yes we had a quite intensive mail exchange :) I will do the review of his branch next days
<balloons> awesome
<doug5> balloons, regarding autopilot, no, not yet. But the bug seems feasible
<balloons> wonderful to hear. glad you are enjoying hacking on things
<doug5> yes it seems a really interesting project :)
<doug5> balloons, good night, see you soon
#ubuntu-autopilot 2015-01-11
<rpadovani> balloons, I think I understood why tests fail in calculator app. Seems sometimes when it creates the arm package it doesn't include all files, I was able to reproduce it locally.
<rpadovani> like http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-vivid/644/testReport/junit/ubuntu_calculator_app.tests.test_main/MainTestCase/test_operation_after_clear/
<rpadovani> there is qml: Error: math.jsTypeError: Cannot call method 'eval' of undefined engine formula:8*8
<rpadovani> balloons, could be a CMake problem?
#ubuntu-autopilot 2016-01-11
<veebers> barry: Hi, you still around?
<balloons> hey veebers. Still looking to land pilot stuff eh?
<veebers> balloons: yep, I've made the changes to the MP but struggling to get feed back or approved etc.
